# My New Diet, comments please.



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all,

Anyway im looking to sort out my diet, as i wana keep it as clean as poss, so i dont need to diet for as long for my next comp. Im also looking to start a cylce of Dbol, and Test/Sust when i come back from my hols.

Can you tell me what you think of this, as im on this diet at the Mo.

*Meal 1 - 7am 2 scoops Protein with water.*

*Meal 2 - 8am 100g Quakers oats, with skimmed milk, And all my vitamines,and a cup of coffee.*

*Meal 3 - 11am 3 Scoops of Pro Mass CNP, skimmed Milk*

*Meal 4 - 1am 2 chicken breasts, with 2 cups of steamed rice.*

*Meal 5 - 3pm 2 chicken breasts/BBQ sauce, with 200g of green beans.*

*Pre Workout 4.40pm - 1.5 scoops of PHD Wired, with water.*

*Train 5pm - 6pm*

*Post workout - 6pm 1 scoops of PHD Wired, and 2 scoops of protein with water.*

*Meal 6 - 8pm 2 chicken breasts, with 3 cups steamed rice.*

*Meal 7 - 10pm 2 chicken breasts, with 2 peices of brown bread.*

*Meal 8 - 11.30pm 2 Scoops of Protein Powder or 100g of cottage cheese on toast.*

*Supplements - Creatine, Glutamine, Fish Oil, Milk Thistle, Vitamine C.*

Any comments would be really helpful, as im trying to add mass with out alot of Fat.

Cheers

Geo.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

How big are the chicken breasts? 8 per day is a significant amount if they are decent sizes. I'd try and weigh it.

Other than that, I'd say it looks good - I'd suggest adding at least a small amount of veg to most of your meals if you can.

I wouldn't have milk with my shakes - the fat isn't the bad thing in milk, its the sugar - but as you are on a gainer I guess it's not against the law!

What does that diet break down to as P/C/F and cals?


----------



## COLINSRI (Jan 30, 2007)

If you manage to eat all that chicken then looks good to me. Just for variety I would change some for fish or another lean meat.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

invisiblekid said:


> How big are the chicken breasts? 8 per day is a significant amount if they are decent sizes. I'd try and weigh it.
> 
> Other than that, I'd say it looks good - I'd suggest adding at least a small amount of veg to most of your meals if you can.
> 
> ...


Chicken Breasts are about 160--190g each dude, i'll prob change one of the meals to a red meat meal. When it comes to Veg i know i dont eat enough of them but trying to change that.

Iv no idea what the P/C/F is need to sit down and work it out.

Thanks for your comments.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

COLINSRI said:


> If you manage to eat all that chicken then looks good to me. Just for variety I would change some for fish or another lean meat.


Yea i manage to eat all that chicken, i love the stuff. But i'll change it now and again to Fish/Red meat just to keep it different. And not get bored wth it. Will also add some low fat sauce for some flavour.

Cheers.

Geo.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow,agree with invisible,save some chicken for the rest of us!also do you really need meal 7?Personally id omit it and simply bring my final meal forward slightly,here i would add porridge if you want the carbs,also cant see any fats? otherwise good.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Wow,agree with invisible,save some chicken for the rest of us!also do you really need meal 7?Personally id omit it and simply bring my final meal forward slightly,here i would add porridge if you want the carbs,also cant see any fats? otherwise good.


Excellent point about the fats! For this reason alone I'd drop some chicken and go with fish.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Wow,agree with invisible,save some chicken for the rest of us!also do you really need meal 7?Personally id omit it and simply bring my final meal forward slightly,here i would add porridge if you want the carbs,also cant see any fats? otherwise good.


What good Fats can i add into this??


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

invisiblekid said:


> Excellent point about the fats! For this reason alone I'd drop some chicken and go with fish.


Ah right i see your point, yea i'll change one of my meals from Chicken to some sort of Fish.

Cheers.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd go with salmon or mackerel Geo.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

invisiblekid said:


> I'd go with salmon or mackerel Geo.


Nice one mate, iv already edited my Diet.

Cheers.

Geo.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

On the subject of Salmon,if you aint tried it,get your hands on the fresh Wild Atlantic type - pricey but worth it imo as much better quality and taste than the farm reared stuff.I also adore Tuna steaks,which i eat most days,and have just discovered Aldi are doing 2 x 150g for 1.99,for obvious reasons my local store has run out! 

Geo,nuts and seeds will also compliment your diet regards fats,throw some in your porridge in the morning.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

PARAMANIAC said:


> On the subject of Salmon,if you aint tried it,get your hands on the fresh Wild Atlantic type - pricey but worth it imo as much better quality and taste than the farm reared stuff.I also adore Tuna steaks,which i eat most days,and have just discovered Aldi are doing 2 x 150g for 1.99,for obvious reasons my local store has run out!
> 
> Geo,nuts and seeds will also compliment your diet regards fats,throw some in your porridge in the morning.


The man is spot on again - almonds (the daddy of nuts) are your friend


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

do you take fish oil tabs? maybe whck a little olive oile on your chicken. Olivia on your bread for good fats?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

fits said:


> do you take fish oil tabs? maybe whck a little olive oile on your chicken. Olivia on your bread for good fats?


Yea i take Fish Oil Tabs, 3 a day at 1000mg each.

Geo


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

how you doing mate, my input,

id have meal 1 and 2 together

then id add an extra small meal, wholemeal toast and p/nut butter

banana with meal 3

apple with pre wo out meal

some simple carbs pwo with the protein, wms, dextrose or the like

make last meal 200g cottage cheese on toast

agreed with the others a lot of chicken, lol im the same starting to get sick of it, and get the nuts in there somwhere.

im no nutrition expert so see what others say about my post, because im pretty much on a similar diet and this thread will help me too


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

This looks like a good starting diet to give you your baselines.


----------

